# fly fishing for pike



## nightfishenmn (Mar 30, 2005)

im just starting to fly for pike bass and carp and i was wondering if any one els flys for pike carp and bass?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Look in the trout section under are there any fly fishing clubs in the FM area. The MVFF club has a link to their sight and has information on this subject, and I you asked any of them directly, I would be willing to bet they wold help you out.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, check the Missouri Vally Flyfishers Club. Rick Nelson had a good article on pike fly fishing.
I do quite a bit of it, especially in the spring, in fact, like it even better than walleye fishing. I use a 10 weight rod with a muskie/pike shooting taper floating line and either a heavy monofilament tippet or lately a braided steel leader than can be tied just like line. For flies, anything big, gaudy, ugly (the bigger and uglier the better) can be used, long bunny strip flies, heck they hit just about anything. In a pinch,my son even once used a 4 - 6 inch piece of unravelled yellow polypropalene rope! Pike flies are easy to ty - heck, in a pinch you could use a vice grip or even an ordinary workshop vice, a big hook, bunny strips, anything flashy - be creative. Use strong thread - I use strong Kevlar stuff as their teeth are sharp and a fly can last a long time if its fairly bulletproof. 
You can also use minnow imitating flies like clouser minnows, muddlers, stuff like that, but be prepared to catch some walleyes if you do! Shore lunch!
A heavy rod and line is nice, but I've caught lots with a "generic starter rod" 5 -6 weight rod, too. 
Even little "slough sharks" are great fun and easy to catch. Make sure you have some fairly strong backing on your reel.
You can wade, use a regular walleye boat, float tube, even use a canoe or kayak. (be sure to wear a life jacket cause a big northern running is perfectly capable of "shooting back" and rolling you over) 
Good luck!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I see Chris has started a fly fishing section! Great! We'll have to use it!


----------

